# Неустойчивость, нарушения памяти, когнитивных ф-ций, тахикардия



## Никита Студент (11 Май 2015)

Здравствуйте!

Я студент, 18 лет. Моя проблема продолжается уже месяц.

Симптомы:

- Неустойчивость. Вместе с: "нарушение когнитивных функций / памяти / притупление эмоций".
* продолжительность: 1 мес / затухает, усиливается в разные дни
С разной интенсивностью проявляется симптом, похожий на головокружение. Хотя я бы назвал это больше неустойчивостью. В пики проявления сидя замечал, будто тело покачивается в такт пульсу. Особенно сильно качает в моменты недосыпа (около 5-6 часов). Тяжело идти по улице смотря в телефон, заносит будто. Голову когда назад плавно наклоняю испытывается ощущение легкости.

-Синусовая тахикардия. 
* продолжительность: 1 мес
ЧСС повышается до 105 в среднем в течение дня.
Сильно варьируется и падает до 79, когда засыпаю. 
Сердце изнашивается от такого режима, очень неприятный симптом.

-Нарушения сна.
* случалось два раза.
В первый раз, когда произошло уснуть не мог всю ночь. Огромный поток мыслей, который не получалось совершенно контролировать. 

-Нарушение когнитивных функций / памяти / притупление эмоций
* продолжительность: 1 мес / затухает, усиливается в разные дни
Беспокоит больше всего! Мне как студенту очень важно держать мозг в тонусе, а тут такая проблема. Тексты когда читаю могу вникнуть в суть отдельных кусков, но в целом картины не вижу. Участились случаи, когда пытаюсь вспомнить какое-то непростое, но хорошо знакомое мне слово. Это очень неприятно. В пик нарушения чувствую полную пустоту в голове. Это сильно мешает воспринимать информацию правильно и реагировать нормально. Разговариваю в пиковые моменты очень пассивно, мозг просто не реагирует на “правильные вопросы/ответы/шутки”

-Напряжение мышц шеи.
* стало проявляться во второй половине месяца течения перечисленных симптомов.

До: в октябре и феврале были замечены два случая кратковременного тремора рук: суп выплескивался почти весь из ложки. А также поразительно похожий случай нарушения когнитивных функций произошел еще в марте и длился всего полтора дня. Потом будто “прорвало” и мысли пошли сильным потоком.

Какие уже исследования проводил?
Ходил к неврологу, поставили диагноз “Вертебро базиллярный синдром”, а также отметили начальную стадию мышечного сколиоза. 
Так он мне напрописывал на 40 000р пиявок, иглоукалывания, остеопатию и инфузионку. Мне кажется, он мне "плацебо" толкнуть решил.
__________________________________________
Общий анализ крови в норме, все показатели в пределах референсных значений.
__________________________________________
МРТ головного мозга, в заключении никаких патологий.
__________________________________________
УЗИ щитовидной железы для дифференцирования гипо/гипер функции (причина тахикардии).
Ничего не выявлено.
__________________________________________
ЭКГ. Только синусовая тахикардия. среднее значение - 105 уд/мин. Когда кардиолог говорила со мной, ЧСС слегка повышалось.

Что принимал?
Персен 4 дня, глицин, фенибут, мидокалм. 

Сейчас:
Добавились неприятные будто щекотливые импульсы в грудном отделе в районе сердца. Изредка слегка покалывает. Проблем сердцем раньше никогда не отмечалось.

Что это может быть?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (13 Май 2015)

Не позвоночник.
Надо к психотерапевту.


----------

